# kleines Karteikartenprogramm



## java-wing (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Forum-User,

ich bin noch ein Anfänger in Bezug auf Java und neu hier im Forum. Ich will zu Übungszwecken ein kleines Karteikartenprogramm erstellen.

Ich möchte ein Java Programm erstellen, dass einen Text einliest und mir daraus Karteikarten zum Lernen erstellt.
Die Vorderseite der Karteikarte wird im Text durch ein #-Zeichen symbolisiert.
 Dadurch soll diese Zeile mit dem #Zeichen als vorderseite und die rueckseite mit dem restlichen Text initialisiert werden bis wieder ein #Zeichen auftritt. 

Das funktioniert auch schon soweit.

 Nun will ich als nächsten Schritt eine kleine grafische Oberfläche erstellen. 
 Diese soll immer durch einen Klick auf einen Button ausgelöst, Vorder und Rückseite der Karteikarte anzeigen.(also eine kleine Abfrage zum lernen darstellen)

_Und da ist jetzt auch mein Problem: _
 Ich habe eine Klasse "GUI" angelegt, in der meine "grafische Oberfläche" erstellt wird. 
 (das habe ich mir abegugckt aus einem Internet-tutorial,  welches eigentlich einen Button erstellt, der durch einen klick eine hochlaufende Zahl anzeigt)
 Doch wie kann ich der Klasse GUI mein array karteikarten übergeben (mit dem GUI-Konstruktor hat das nicht funktioniert) oder in der GUI Klasse auf das Array karteikarte mit den Attributen zugreifen.
 Ich bin mir da nicht sicher ob man das über Vererbung oder Interfaces machen kann oder ob ich meine Klassen grundsätzlich anders strukturieren muss.


Es wäre super, wenn ihr mir Tipps oder Ideen geben könntet wie ich das umsetzen kann. 

Viele Grüße
java-wing


```
import java.io.*;
public class Einlesen  {

/* Diese Klasse soll das Einlesen aus einer Text-Datei übernehmen.
	Dabei wird immer da wo ein #-Zeichen im eingelesenen Text-Dokument steht, 
	der Konstruktor von Karteikarte aufgerufen und damit das Array karteikarte
	mit jeweils dem Attribut vorderseite sowie rueckseite initialisiert.
	
	Zu Testzwecken wird nun in der Konsole einmal das Attribut vorder bzw. rueckseite ausgegeben	
	*/

	public static void main(String[] ars) throws IOException {
	
		FileReader fr = new FileReader("text.txt");
		BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(fr);
		
		String zeile = "";
		String text = "";
		String test = "";
		String vd = "Anfang";
		Karteikarte[] karteikarte = new Karteikarte[20];
		int a=0;
		

		while( (zeile = br.readLine()) != null ){

		//System.out.println(zeile); 
			if (zeile.contains("#")){
		
				if (a>0){
					karteikarte[a] = new Karteikarte(vd, text);
				}
					text = "";
					vd = zeile;
					a++;
			}
				else { 
					text = text + "\n" + zeile;
				}
	
		}
		for(int i=1; i<a;i++){
		        System.out.println("Vorderseite:  " + karteikarte[i].getVorderseite());
		        System.out.println("Rueckseite:   " + karteikarte[i].getRueckseite());
		}
		
		
		
		}

		new GUI();

		br.close();
}
	}
```


```
/* Das ist die Klasse Karteikarte die die übergebenen Strings als vorder bzw. rueckseite initialisiert.
Außerdem enthält die Methode eine Getter sowie auch Setter Methode
*/

public class Karteikarte {

	private String vorderseite;
	private String rueckseite;
	
		public Karteikarte (String vorderseite, String rueckseite){
			this.vorderseite = vorderseite;
			this.rueckseite = rueckseite;
			
		}
		
		public String getVorderseite(){
			return vorderseite;
			}
			
		public String getRueckseite(){
			return rueckseite;
			}
}
```


```
/* Grafische Oberfläche für meine Kartekarte
*/

import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;

public class GUI extends JFrame implements ActionListener {
	
	int zahl = 0; 
	
	JLabel text = new JLabel();
	JButton knopf = new JButton();
	
	int k = 1;
	private String bla;

	
	public GUI(){
		
		
		this.setTitle("Karteikartenprogramm"); //Setzen des Names des Fensters 
		
		this.setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE); //dass das Fenster durch das x geschlossen werden kann
		
		this.setLayout(new FlowLayout()); //Layout
		
		text.setText("hallo"); //erster Anzeige Text
		this.add(text);
		
		knopf.setText("umdrehen");  //Button mit dem Namen umdrehen 
		knopf.addActionListener(this);
		knopf.setActionCommand("ZAEHLEN");
		
		this.add(knopf);
		
		
		this.pack();
		this.setVisible(true);
		
	}
		
		String[] test3 = {"hallo", "test", "diesdas", "lala"};  // ein test string um zu probieren ob es überhaupt funktioniert
		
		private String hochzaehlen2(int k){  // gibt den String aus dem test3 Array zurück
		 return test3[k];
			//System.out.println(bla);
			}
		
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) { // durch einen Klick auf den Button wird der neue der String aus dem test3 array abgerufen und initialisiert, danach zählvariable +1
			if(e.getActionCommand().equals("ZAEHLEN")) { // 
		
			text.setText(test3[k]);
				k++;
				this.repaint();
			}
		}
		

}
```


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Mai 2014)

Moin,



java-wing hat gesagt.:


> _Und da ist jetzt auch mein Problem: _
> Ich habe eine Klasse "GUI" angelegt, in der meine "grafische Oberfläche" erstellt wird.
> Doch wie kann ich der Klasse GUI mein array karteikarten übergeben (mit dem GUI-Konstruktor hat das nicht funktioniert)


Was heißt denn genau *"... hat nicht funktioniert ..."* ???:L
(Was hast Du denn versucht? Was war die Folge?)

Warum übergibst Du *"karteikarte" *nicht einfach im Konstruktor von GUI ???:L

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## java-wing (13. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank Klaus.

Mit " es hat nicht funktioniert" meinte ich, dass ich es ausprobiert habe, und es so wie ich es geschrieben hatte, nicht compilieren wollte und dachte dass ich da grundsätzlich was falsch mache und es deshalb nicht weiter probiert habe... Da lag aber der Fehler!

Jetzt klappts! :applaus:


----------



## kaoZ (14. Mai 2014)

Grundsätzlich würde ich die Visualisierung nicht zwingend GUI nennen, sondern das was es darstellen soll, nämlich Karteikarte , zudem würde ich nicht von JFrame ableiten da du die Klasse JFrame nicht um Funktionalität erweiterst, sondern von JComponent oder JPanel, die Daten die jede einzelne Karte dann beinhaltet würde ich dann z.B KarteiKartenModell nennen, in Anlehnung an das MVC Konzept.

man kann natürlich auch den weg ohne Vererbung wählen und einfach nur eine Referenz auf ein JPanel oder eine JComponent halten und über getter dieses dann mit Inhalt  zurückgeben lassen, ist aber in den meisten Fällen komplizierter anzuwenden bzw. geringfügig mehr Schreibarbeit.


```
public class KarteiKarte extends JComponent{

  private KarteiKartenModel model;

  public KarteiKarte(KarteiKartenModell model){
     this.model = model;
  }

  public KarteiKarte(final int index, KarteiKartenModell model){...}

//..usw.
}
```

so könnte man z.B auch gleich einen Index für die Karten im Konstruktor anlegen 


```
public class KarteiKartenModel{
  
  private String frage;  // oder halt vorder 
  private String antwort; // und rueckseite...

...usw...
}
```

Die Klasse GUI könnte dann z.B ein JFrame sein welches eine Liste von KarteiKarten (Komponenten) hält und diese dann nacheinander anzeigt / den User abfragt, usw usw..


----------

